# Sasha is ill, advice needed pronto!



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello all,

Some of you may know we now a rescue dog. She was rescued due to neglect in a kennels by a rescue centre if that makes sense. Specifically chronic mange/skin complaints. We have had her here now for about a month but the mange returned 2 weeks ago with a vengeance and the current treatment is in excess of £100 a week ! What can we do ? The rescue centre where we got her from haven't responded to e mails, and we can't continue ad infinitum with these costs. (the vet is talking at least a month).
Do you think I should march round there and ask them to help. or we'll return her? I am loathe to do this but some financial sense would seem to be in order. We _could_ stick it all on a cc, but should we, bearing in mind that it appears the mange wasn't fully eradicated when we picked her up ?

Thanks as ever.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have virtually no veterinary knowledge but;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mange#Treatment

suggests it may take a while so I would be approaching the rescue centre for some assistance since they are unlikely to have eradicated it in a single treatment..........

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Don't the RSPCA give free veterinary treatment?.

ray.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problems with your dog and mange.
Not much help I know but we had a pup several years ago who had mange and it did clear after 2-3 weeks of treatment.If I remember correctly it was a chemical solution with which we bathed the affected
areas(a bit tricky as the mange mainly affected his face).
Surely if the rescue centre new the dog had been infected with mange they have some responsibility.
Hope all goes well and you are able to keep the dog.

I type very slowly so two members beat me whilst I was typing.
Would not rely on the RSPCA.
I can tell several true stories of the RSPCA response to animal problems.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Ray

We'll look into that, we've already cancelled our trip to France so we'll have a bit of time to investigate.

Thanks again

peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it is the Blue Cross centres not the RSPCA that offer free veterinary assistance - we used to have a Blue Cross Centre near us between Tiverton and Crediton.

https://www.bluecross.org.uk

I think the RSPCA are primarily conncerned with taking animals away that are being harmed by their owners due to neglect or abuse.....

but happy to be proved wrong.....

Dave


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Another thought about treatment.
The PDSA do free treatment,our local vets take part in a scheme by which they will treat dogs and the owner pays a proportion of the fees and animal is treated as a PDSA "patient".
Try "Google" for PDSA.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Adonisito 

So sorry to hear of your problem

The centre should respond

Could her diet affect it

I hope you don't have to return her but I know costs are important 

She should have carried some insurance from the centre

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes aldra,

She's perfect for us in every other way, but we're not a bottomless pit of money and I fear that we have to be realistic. I will update this after her second round of treatment on Wednesday. Fatima is currently bathing her in a saline solution on her paws. then we are applying baby socks and a bandage!

Peter


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Might be worth a try, could she have a wheat allergy?
I had a lab with skin problems, even started chewing his paws until they bled, spent as soddin fortune at various vets 8O 
Chap in local pet shop said "I wonder if he has a wheat allergy?, try him on a wheat free diet" instant cure  
I understand it'a quite a common problem.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If it is really bad it may take months not weeks to clear up and it is likely there will be lasting skin problems. 
If the rescue kennels fail to answer emails, and you know they usually do answer I think we can probably guess what their response will be but I would try them first, it really is their responsibility and it is likely they will get a better rate on vet bills. 
The PDSA will help but I am afraid only for people on a low income and I don't know your situation but also worth a try.
It would be a hard choice to have take her back but unfortunately money does have to come into the decision unless you have massive pockets.
The other problem could be if they refuse to take her back.
JP


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*sasha is ill*

might sound stupid but what are they treating her with? could you get something over the counter at the chemist. my cousin who bred dogs treated kennel cough with benolyn. i think the rescue place should take some responsibility. i hope all goes well.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Agree with the suggestion to try a wheat free diet - Orijen is a great wheat free food.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

If it is bad skin then it may be a lifelong thing but if the vet is happy it is mange which sort? demodex or sarcops. Both can be sods. 

No you can not get anything over the counter to treat her with and can cause possible chemical problems to go off chasing that angle. Food you can play with but that can get pricey and dont do a sudden swap as that can cause tummy upsets so be careful. 

I would speak to trading standards possibly about fit for purpose and then go to the kennels and tell them what trading standards tell you. if it came back within 2 weeks she obviously wasnt fit to be rehomed, but check any paperwork you signed however a good lawyer may be able to help you prove they dumped her on you, maybe small claims court. 

pdsa/rspca/blue cross all same dump the bloody lot of them you need certain postcode areas and certain benefits. (zipping mouth not going to say what is said in vet practices) 

People dont realise the cost l know l have hammered on and probably been many folks say "oh shut up" but you are a case in point, having said that chances are they wouldn't pay as pre-existing condition but will give others who say justify ins. an idea of what it will cost.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear your problem, many years ago we used to breed and show, so picked up a few tips on the way and we had a few dogs with this problem.

We found that to cover the affected parts with a thick salt and water mix cleared it up, and i mean thick like wall paper paste.

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sometimes small charities are more help than the large ones. The best place to ask is at your vet's. They will know which ones cough up to help their clients with bills. The local one here is called Aid for Animals and just does fund raising for cases like yours where you take on a rescue and end up with vet bills.

One of the manges is linked to the immune system, as explained in the Widipedia post, and is made worse by stress. The stress of going into rescue and then out again may have made a big difference and it could be that once she fully relaxes you will get on top of it. 

I do hope you are able to keep her.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We lost a dog many years ago with mange. It was impossible to control.
We showed, trained and worked various dogs although they were all house dogs and saw their normally long and happy lives out with us :wink: 
At £100 a week I would ask the vet to put the dog down unless the cash isn't a problem.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The chemist may well help

When our first dog developed heart problems our local chemist provided the same tablet at a fraction of the price

Our vet prescribed a three day (solution)
To shadows chronic diarrhoea problem, expensive and a waste of time

A member on here provided the solution and we can buy it online

Sorry but I don't trust vets most make an absolute fortune on drugs

If needs be get a prescription and buy on line but check first if a prescription is needed

Good luck adonisito 

Aldra


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

aldra said:


> The chemist may well help
> 
> When our first dog developed heart problems our local chemist provided the same tablet at a fraction of the price
> 
> ...


That would be me then !

Glad he's still on the up x


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Once you have a diagnosis then there should be no problem getting the medication from the cheapest source. Do check with your vet if you get a good price on something as sometimes they can match it or find a cheaper alternative. Do make a friend of your vet there is no one better to look after your dog with you.
My vet regularly tells me if medication is cheaper online. As my dogs are insured it makes no odds to me though if there is a big difference i do try to get the cheaper option.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

*Sasha update*

Hello,

Well, I first decided to ask the vet to give me a lesson on how to do the bath, she did that, so we have been doing it at home, ok it smells a bit but it's cost effective. We are now 3 weeks on and it has worked removing the horrible mites on all her legs and paws. We have also changed the diet as many of you have reccomended.

The second stage is now to get the hair to grow back on her back and haunches (yes it was that bad), so we have one more appointment on Monday to cure this we hope, here's a pic!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Adonisito

Hope it will work

I would not worry about the hair it will grow back in its own time

shadow had a long full coat, since his major op he has lost his ruff and length of coat

It still shines and looks healthy

but the French are correct

he is now a Belgium Shepherd :lol: :lol:

How have you changed his diet?

still feed Shadow home cooked meals but introduced tinned dog food once a day

with daily powders managing his loose bowels 

keep at it you will succeed

Sandra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Sandra,

Diet is now controlled, no wheat. Like the stickers say, if you buy a dog you're in it for his/her lifetime, we'll take the hits!

Anyway, we're off on 14 December for 3 weeks, Christmas abroad !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a fantastic time

where are you going?

braver than us, we only do short trips in this country

I feed wheat free but cook my own brown rice and barley, find the prepared food expensive

He has two pounds of brown rice and barley, one and a half pounds of fresh and tinned meat, carrots, green beans and cottage cheese

Sardines inbetween

carry a pressure cooker in the van, got a fab one in Italy

It will work out, just needs patience and the rewards are great

Enjoy your holiday and Sashia will get better every day safe with you both

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done on the progress you have made this far.
I have just been doing research on light therapy for my elderly lurcher's, slow to heal, wound. It seems it is very effective for all kinds of skin conditions.
Check out www.photoizo.co.za they are a South African company but their products are used in this country by Veterinary Physiotherapists among others. Their smaller domestic unit is soon to be released and, given that my very active dogs are accident prone, I am going to order one for home use. It will help wounds and skin conditions to heal along with helping things like arthritis, ligament damage etc.


----------

